# Model 85...the old version.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The very first handgun I bought, back in 1987, was a Taurus Model 85 in .38 Special. I had it for six years, then due to money issues, had to part with it. Well, fast forward to today, and I was able to find another one, exactly like the first one I had, all those years ago. It is in excellent shape, and locks up tight. I won't be able to shoot it until this coming weekend, and will post up a report.








Very happy I was able to replace the one that got away!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Very nice. Congrats. I think the early to mid 1990’s Taurus 85s were some of the best handguns Taurus ever made. I bought a Concealed Hammer version earlier this year which looked like it was practically unfired. I’d like to find another hammered version in that kind of condition, just because.


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

I traded for a Taurus 85 snubby circa 1988 this past week. Have not shot it yet, but feels as nice as my Smiths or my Colt Agent.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Sweet! I had two 85s back in the day, loaned one to my warehouse manager who lost her car and her carry gun in a fire, never got it back. Wrote it off as a good loss. The other got traded. Still, darn good snubbies.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Any thoughts on newer Taurus 856? I bought a lightly used 3" matte stainless with a blued/black cylinder, 6 shot .38 Spcl. for $250. Grip was a terribly harsh feeling VZ G10 but relaced it with a Pachmayr G10 & it fit great.
Would it sell ok? 
I could keep it but it's not as nice as a S & W Model 60 3" I sold last year. Trust is a strong factor in a revolver.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Soarin1 said:


> Any thoughts on newer Taurus 856? I bought a lightly used 3" matte stainless with a blued/black cylinder, 6 shot .38 Spcl. for $250. Grip was a terribly harsh feeling VZ G10 but relaced it with a Pachmayr G10 & it fit great.
> Would it sell ok?
> I could keep it but it's not as nice as a S & W Model 60 3" I sold last year. Trust is a strong factor in a revolver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Nevermind, but thx anyway. I sold it & got the 605 as a black snubby. It went to repair within a few days. The tiny rod engaging the back of the trigger snapped in half.  So it may be gone once Taurus in Georgia fixes it. P.I.A.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

BTW, I happened to see a Colt Diamondback 4" at a Range Master LS. Seems much higher quality than a Cobra I handled two years ago. But $1000? Ouch! 
Sure hope Taurus isn't now going down the tubes.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

